# Sweet Italian suasage - first run



## archeryrob (Apr 24, 2018)

I've been busy trying to find new recipes to use all the deer up and get established recipes. Next year we plans to really knock a few more down.

The recipe and fat content







I made 5 pounds and here is tray #1 to be flash frozen for vacuum sealing. 






Did I mention that stuffing sausages and filling the stuffer tube gets me excited? o_O






The full story with my "Look a squirrel" ramblings are posted here.


----------



## bdskelly (Apr 24, 2018)

They looke awesome. B like!


----------



## daveomak (Apr 24, 2018)

Nicely stuffed links...   Dave


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 24, 2018)

Looks delicious!
Nice job on the linking!
Al


----------



## mike243 (May 21, 2018)

Looks great,i have stuffed several pounds of it made with deer over the years and decided i liked it just as well if not better made into pattys,diabetic again so low every thing including sausage buns typically are not sugar free


----------

